# Congregate Living Facility - Automatic Sprinkler System



## mekers3 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've got a project in very early stages of conceptual. Right now we're just doing feasibility studies and code analysis. The design will basically be a gigantic 100 room living facility. Rooms will have direct egress to the outside as well as through a shared corridor. Corridors will connect to community rooms and a dinning facility.

Understanding that this will be R2 with a little A mixed in we are designing for this to be 13r sprinklered. However, we've been told be two separate JHA, city fire marshal and county plan reviewer that we could possibly get away with not having to sprinkler if we were to take the protected/fire wall/separated route. I've never heard of this with 2012 IBC and cannot find anything concrete in the IBC itself.

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome

How did you find us


----------



## Frank (Sep 30, 2013)

It would all depend on state ammendments.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure how they arrive at that

[F] 903.2.8 Group R.

An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.

[F] 903.2.8.1 Group R-3 or R-4 congregate residences.

An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.3 shall be permitted in Group R-3 or R-4 congregate residences with 16 or fewer residents.

[F] 903.2.8.2 Care facilities.

An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.3 shall be permitted in care facilities with 5 or fewer individuals in a single-family dwelling.

Unless they are trying to call it congregate living

CONGREGATE LIVING FACILITIES. A building or part thereof that contains sleeping units where residents share bathroom and/or kitchen facilities.

Or they have an amendment


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2013)

mekers3 said:
			
		

> I've got a project in very early stages of conceptual. Right now we're just doing feasibility studies and code analysis. The design will basically be a gigantic 100 room living facility. Rooms will have direct egress to the outside as well as through a shared corridor. Corridors will connect to community rooms and a dinning facility. Understanding that this will be R2 with a little A mixed in we are designing for this to be 13r sprinklered. However, we've been told be two separate JHA, city fire marshal and county plan reviewer that we could possibly get away with not having to sprinkler if we were to take the protected/fire wall/separated route. I've never heard of this with 2012 IBC and cannot find anything concrete in the IBC itself.
> 
> Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


Is this an assisted living or what is it?

Extended stay motel?

Who will mainly be living there?


----------



## mekers3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. This will be an independent senior living facility, basically an apartment complex that markets to seniors citizens. All will be active and capable of 'self preservation'.  No nurse staff. One story.


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 30, 2013)

mekers3 said:
			
		

> I've got a project in very early stages of conceptual. Right now we're just doing feasibility studies and code analysis. The design will basically be a gigantic 100 room living facility. Rooms will have direct egress to the outside as well as through a shared corridor. Corridors will connect to community rooms and a dinning facility. Understanding that this will be R2 with a little A mixed in we are designing for this to be 13r sprinklered. However, we've been told be two separate JHA, city fire marshal and county plan reviewer that we could possibly get away with not having to sprinkler if we were to take the protected/fire wall/separated route. I've never heard of this with 2012 IBC and cannot find anything concrete in the IBC itself.
> 
> Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


Greetings

I don't get that. How could you not require sprinklers as they are required in all R occupancies, at least in the 09 anyway? Not that I agree with the Code neccessarily but they are required. Maybe there are some local amendments which allow that huh?

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2013)

Congregate living facilities with 16 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3

maybe break the building into 16 or less units using fire wall, and maybe they do not sprinkle r-3??

sounds like that would cost a lot more money


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry, I do not see an R-3 in the IRC... this designtion is out of the iBC and would require sprinkler protection. I do however, believe that the sprinkl system could be reduced from a 13 R to a 13 D if in fact  a R-3.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Sorry, I do not see an R-3 in the IRC... this designtion is out of the iBC and would require sprinkler protection. I do however, believe that the sprinkl system could be reduced from a 13 R to a 13 D if in fact  a R-3.


Not sure how the cow eats the cabbage in South Carolina????????


----------

